# Is my puppy long or medium coat?



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi, I am new to this GSD forum. It's just 2 months ago he joined our family. He is Simba as my sister is fond of Lion king. We wanted to buy a gsd puppy with certificates, but due to covid 19 lockdown in my region we couldn't. Breeder confirms that the puppy is a long coat GSD as mother and father both are long coat. Simba is in good condition and very active. But I feel like he is medium coat puppy. I just want to confirm with you guys. He is 77 days old. He has fur between paws. He has just shiny single coat. Very less hairs in his bottom belly. I have attached his images from age 77 days to 32 days.








77 days old









52 days old









36 days old









32 days old








38 days old









38 days old


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

He’s beautiful 
I’m guessing long. I’ve only had short coats and none of them were ever that fluffy as puppies. Their coats go through different stages when they’re puppies but short seems to be an even length the whole time.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you* iBite*. Will post his future updates.🐾📷😍


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

The younger pictures do look pretty fluffy. But the older picture is very different. I would say he's a stock, or normal coat. He lacks the characteristic ear floof that is pretty indicative of a long coat.

Cute pup whatever coat he turns out to have. I vote stock coat.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well if I hadn’t seen the most recent picture of him, I _might_ have agreed on long coat (though I’d like to see a picture of him next to a littermate to compare), but seeing the newest picture, he’s definitely a stock coat. Enjoy him anyway, as I’m sure you will!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he’s not collared in his younger photos - if the earlier photos are from the breeder (he’s very young), are you certain these are all the same puppy?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

He is a stock coat. Long coats have really fluffy ears and long white floofs growing inside the ears. Those are the tells I look for.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Fodder said:


> he’s not collared in his younger photos - if the earlier photos are from the breeder (he’s very young), are you certain these are all the same puppy?


Yes, All pics have been taken by myself.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Pytheis said:


> Well if I hadn’t seen the most recent picture of him, I _might_ have agreed on long coat (though I’d like to see a picture of him next to a littermate to compare), but seeing the newest picture, he’s definitely a stock coat. Enjoy him anyway, as I’m sure you will!


Yes, damp sure we are enjoying him.😍


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Fodder said:


> he’s not collared in his younger photos - if the earlier photos are from the breeder (he’s very young), are you certain these are all the same puppy?


I was wondering the same thing... the nail colours are all different in the pics. (Yes I’m that bored 😂).


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The thing that catches my eye is that the parents are both long coats. Longcoat is recessive. In order to be a longcoat, the dog must carry two recessive longcoat genes and can only pass a long coat gene onto its progeny. In other words, two longcoat parents cannot produce a short stock coat puppy which this appears to be.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ yes, assuming the parents actually were indeed long coats... and this puppy is from the supposed parents.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

iBite said:


> I was wondering the same thing... the nail colours are all different in the pics. (Yes I’m that bored 😂).


Haha, will remove the collar and post the pics tomorrow. And about nail, I didn't even noticed in pics🤣. You have bull's eye.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The thing that catches my eye is that the parents are both long coats. Longcoat is recessive. In order to be a longcoat, the dog must carry two recessive longcoat genes and can only pass a long coat gene onto its progeny. In other words, two longcoat parents cannot produce a short stock coat puppy which this appears to be.


I have the same doubts. Problem in my regional breeder is they will trim the long coat dogs to ease their maintenance. I asked breeder multiple times and he said pls wait until 4 months. But I m so curious to find it before that😅. Vet also said the same. He said definitely it is not the short coat. Might be medium or long coat. Vet asked abt the mother's previous litter. Don't know how it get counted🧐


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Martin said:


> I have the same doubts. Problem in my regional breeder is they will trim the long coat dogs to ease their maintenance. I asked breeder multiple times and he said pls wait until 4 months. But I m so curious to find it before that😅. Vet also said the same. He said definitely it is not the short coat. Might be medium or long coat. Vet asked abt the mother's previous litter. Don't know how it get counted🧐


Don't matter if the parents were trimmed or not. It's all about genetics and that is a stock coated puppy.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Martin said:


> I have the same doubts. Problem in my regional breeder is they will trim the long coat dogs to ease their maintenance. I asked breeder multiple times and he said pls wait until 4 months. But I m so curious to find it before that😅. Vet also said the same. He said definitely it is not the short coat. Might be medium or long coat. Vet asked abt the mother's previous litter. Don't know how it get counted🧐


😂😂😂 you didn’t tell us he got a haircut!
If they did trim his fur and that is the same puppy then I’m guess he will be long coat. 
Either way he’s still cute ☺


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

just to be clear, genetically there is no medium coat. stock coat or long stock coat. both have ranges. medium coat is a description, as is plush.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

iBite said:


> 😂😂😂 you didn’t tell us he got a haircut!
> If they did trim his fur and that is the same puppy then I’m guess he will be long coat.
> Either way he’s still cute ☺


No. I mean the parents they have shown to me are trimmed. So I didn't have any other choice than believing they are long coat and it is long coat puppy. Anyhow finally found he is a stock coat puppy. Thank you guys😍. Will post just his pics every month.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Fodder said:


> just to be clear, genetically there is no medium coat. stock coat or long stock coat. both have ranges. medium coat is a description, as is plush.


Oh. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

He's adorable! I'd wait a month or three and see what develops. If he gets like Duke invest in a furminator brush. You'll be glad you did. 
Duke who is unquestionable a long hair (note the ear hair)







:


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> He's adorable! I'd wait a month or three and see what develops. If he gets like Duke invest in a furminator brush. You'll be glad you did.
> Duke who is unquestionable a long hair (note the ear hair)
> View attachment 560870
> :


Thanks. Duke is stunning and I love that red puff collar.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

"Duke is stunning and I love that red puff collar."

We adopted him December 15 so that is his Christmas bow. He's a sweet boy. You have one cute pup there. Can't wait to see how his coat grows in.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi guys, update about Simba ❤🐶. You can follow him via Instagram at @_simba_gsd_

He is 6 months old now. (Without tag)









When he is 5 months old (with tag)


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Simba is growing into being a stunning dog. Just beautiful. What do you do with him??


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

0h, his coat is growing in beautiful! What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

Orphan Heidi said:


> Simba is growing into being a stunning dog. Just beautiful. What do you do with him??


Most of the time I will be playing with him and training him. Especially for posing😅. Apart from that daily running upto 15mins and play time upto 45 mins.

Food:
Until 5.5 months everyday 2 times dry food (Royal canin) and 1 time cooked chicken with bones and chicken liver with carrots, pumpkins and rice.
Well cooked egg at morning everyday. Now (once he crossed 6 months) he is having beef bones instead of chicken. And reduced food from 3 to 2 times (morning and night).


----------



## boomshaka (May 3, 2017)

Martin said:


> Most of the time I will be playing with him and training him. Especially for posing😅. Apart from that daily running upto 15mins and play time upto 45 mins.
> 
> Food:
> Until 5.5 months everyday 2 times dry food (Royal canin) and 1 time cooked chicken bones and chicken liver with carrots, pumpkins and rice.
> Well cooked egg at morning everyday. Now (once he crossed 6 months) he is having beef bones instead of chicken. And reduced food from 3 to 2 times (morning and night).


He looks handsome.. But cooked chicken bones are big No!


----------



## Martin (Jul 8, 2020)

boomshaka said:


> He looks handsome.. But cooked chicken bones are big No!


Hey, any specific reasons to avoid chicken with bones? Because when I feed chicken with bones he got some eye redness. I stopped chicken with bones and moved to chicken liver.


----------



## boomshaka (May 3, 2017)

Martin said:


> Hey, any specific reasons to avoid chicken with bones? Because when I feed chicken with bones he got some eye redness. I stopped chicken with bones and moved to chicken liver.


Because cooked chicken bones (most bones to some extent) can splinter like glass and seriously injure the stomach...and even get stuck somewhere on the digestive tract. 
Feed raw bones.. Easy for everyone involved.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Martin said:


> Hey, any specific reasons to avoid chicken with bones? Because when I feed chicken with bones he got some eye redness. I stopped chicken with bones and moved to chicken liver.


_Cooked_ bones splinter in to sharp pieces when broken, such as in chewing. Potentially dangerous cutting and puncturing. Raw bones don't splinter when broken and are safer to eat. There is a very informative section on feeding a raw diet on this forum, if you'd like to learn the details.

edit - Simba looks like quite the benevolent king... You're lucky to have each other.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Stock.

..... and good luck w him!


----------



## Glenda Miller (Dec 6, 2021)

Martin said:


> Hi, I am new to this GSD forum. It's just 2 months ago he joined our family. He is Simba as my sister is fond of Lion king. We wanted to buy a gsd puppy with certificates, but due to covid 19 lockdown in my region we couldn't. Breeder confirms that the puppy is a long coat GSD as mother and father both are long coat. Simba is in good condition and very active. But I feel like he is medium coat puppy. I just want to confirm with you guys. He is 77 days old. He has fur between paws. He has just shiny single coat. Very less hairs in his bottom belly. I have attached his images from age 77 days to 32 days.
> View attachment 560846
> 
> 77 days old
> ...


Do you &have updated pictures of your pup


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Defnitely was a Normal Stock Coat puppy, and can not be the offspring of two Long Coated parents. Long Coated dogs carry two recessive Long Coat Genes, so the only gene passed is Long Coat, and they can only produce long coated puppies, not Stock Coated puppies.


----------



## opwleini (Dec 9, 2021)

Martin said:


> Hi, I am new to this GSD forum. It's just 2 months ago he joined our family. He is Simba as my sister is fond of Lion king. We wanted to buy a gsd puppy with certificates, but due to covid 19 lockdown in my region we couldn't. Breeder confirms that the puppy is a long coat GSD as mother and father both are long coat. Simba is in good condition and very active. But I feel like he is medium coat puppy. I just want to confirm with you guys. He is 77 days old. He has fur between paws. He has just shiny single coat. Very less hairs in his bottom belly. I have attached his images from age 77 days to 32 days.
> View attachment 560846
> 
> 77 days old
> ...


I am huge fan!


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Martin said:


> Hi, I am new to this GSD forum. It's just 2 months ago he joined our family. He is Simba as my sister is fond of Lion king. We wanted to buy a gsd puppy with certificates, but due to covid 19 lockdown in my region we couldn't. Breeder confirms that the puppy is a long coat GSD as mother and father both are long coat. Simba is in good condition and very active. But I feel like he is medium coat puppy. I just want to confirm with you guys. He is 77 days old. He has fur between paws. He has just shiny single coat. Very less hairs in his bottom belly. I have attached his images from age 77 days to 32 days.
> View attachment 560846
> 
> 77 days old
> ...


When he was young he used to look like he had long coat , but in the last picture he changed completely, I think he has medium hair but who knows , perhaps he will change again


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

sopranotony04 said:


> When he was young he used to look like he had long coat , but in the last picture he changed completely, I think he has medium hair but who knows , perhaps he will change again


There's no such thing as medium coat, just long coat and stock coat, each has their various lengths.


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Fika said:


> There's no such thing as medium coat, just long coat and stock coat, each has their various lengths.


Nop , I had GSD with long coats, dogs with medium coat , and dogs with dogs hair


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

It's not called "medium coat", it's just the length of either long coat or stock coat. Anyone on here will tell you that, maybe read up a bit more 🙂


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

sopranotony04 said:


> Nop , I had GSD with long coats, dogs with medium coat , and dogs with dogs hair


Hair and fur are chemically identical they are just descriptions based on feel mostly. 

Medium and fluffy are again just descriptors. Genetically gene FGF5 controls length. Markers at this gene of GT or GG is a standard coat and TT is long coat.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Genetically there are three coat types for GSD's. There is Normal Stock Coat (two normal stock coat genes with an undercoat), Long Stock Coat (two long stock coat genes an has an undercoat), and a true Long Coat (two long coat genes without an undercoat). Typically, if they carry a Normal Stock Coat and a Long Stocok Coat gene, then people consider them plush or medium coat, but that is not a true genetic term....


----------



## anna12345 (Jan 13, 2022)

Martin said:


> Hey, any specific reasons to avoid chicken with bones? Because when I feed chicken with bones he got some eye redness. I stopped chicken with bones and moved to chicken liver.


Because dogs cannot digest chicken bones and they can also rip their intestines because they are sharp. Humans also cannot eat them for the same reason.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Raw Chicken is fine, bones will flake and crush, not splinter, like cooked bones.... 

As for allergy issues, gunky ears and goopy eyes is common for allergy issues, and Chicken and Beef are the top two proteins for allergy issues.


----------

